# Works you Love by Composers that are not one of Your Favorites



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What stand-alone works do you enjoy that are by composers that you don't consider to be a favorite of yours?

Mozart: Symphonies 40 and 41. PC No. 21.
Bach: Mass in B minor.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Schumann's Piano Quintet
Berlioz's Requiem
RVW’s 2nd and 5th

This is surprisingly hard for me because I don't have many composers I truly don't care for. I have many that aren't my favorite (Tchaikovsky, Barber, Mendelssohn) but I still enjoy more than one work from them. It would be easier for me to come up with a list of works I don't care for by composers I like.


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

La Monte Young is a bit of a one-hit wonder - The Well-Tuned Piano is unmissable, but the rest of his music I find rather forgettable.

I don't really care for Chopin that much, but I have nostalgic memories of his Impromptu no. 2.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Debussy - Piano Etudes
Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Vivaldi - Four Seasons


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

soni said:


> La Monte Young is a bit of a one-hit wonder - The Well-Tuned Piano is unmissable, but the rest of his music I find rather forgettable.
> 
> I don't really care for Chopin that much, but I have nostalgic memories of his Impromptu no. 2.


I adore Chopin, but I'm a pianist.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Debussy - Piano Etudes
> Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain
> Vivaldi - Four Seasons


I may be in agreement with you on Vivaldi, I need to give the four seasons another listen. It's been a while!


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may be in agreement with you on Vivaldi, I need to give the four seasons another listen. It's been a while!


Well, there are the four seasons and then there are the four seasons. I have a bunch and sometimes you have to listen to many to weed out the best ones for yourself. Surprisingly my first exposure to one version is my sentimental favorite. I am not big on "muscular", "gusto" for the sake of outdoing previous versions.

I recently bought a 2cd vivaldi adagios collections, most done by the St Martin in the fields...not bad to put on in the background.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

soni said:


> I don't really care for Chopin that much, but I have nostalgic memories of his Impromptu no. 2.


I find this bit to be the most memorable:
3:47~4:03










I find another work in the same key by him very good - Barcarolle


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I prefer his students because they generally feel less strenuous and disturbed, but Schoenberg's violin and piano concertos are both absolute masterpieces in my opinion.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Tessier: Chansons turcquesques: Hel vel Aqueur & Tal lissi man
Sammartini: Magnificat
Salieri: Triple Concerto


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may be in agreement with you on Vivaldi, I need to give the four seasons another listen. It's been a while!


Do yourself a favor and flee from the _Four Seasons_ bubble before even entering it. Vivaldi is much more than this. To start, I suggest listening to the other concertos of his Op. 8 - numbers 7, 8, 11 and 12 are very beautiful if you ask me. Here is a good recording of the set:


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Berio - _Sinfonia._
A truly wonderful work by a composer that I like, but by no means constitutes as a favorite of mine.

Boulez - _Dérive 1._
In general I don't find Boulez's works appealing (even though I have tried), but this piece is wonderfully mesmerizing. For some reason I have not had the same experience with any other of his pieces.

Mozart - _Piano Concerto no. 23._
Never been a fan of Mozart, probably never will. But this concerto struck me like lightning. The second movement is the kind of music that make angels cry. But like with Boulez, this remains the sole work that I truly like.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I have several … here are my top 2:

1) Einar Englund's *Concerto for 12 Cellos*. Though I might own around 8 or 9 CDs of music by Englund, I don't include EE amongst my favorites. This chamber work, though, is consistently engrossing and intense.

2) The tone poem *Pan* by Vitezslav Novak has been a frequently played piece, but rarely do I listen to anything else by Novak.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Orff - Carmina Burana

Still like it a lot after all these years. I've recently tried a handful of other Orff CD's (courtesy of our library), but did not like them at all.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You all know by now that I list as no fan of Richard Strauss, but I'm glad the _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ music exists, maybe even moreso than did Stanley Kubrick. It's a favorite piece, and so is the opera _Elektra_.

I'm also rather cool on the music of Robert Schumann; it's an oeuvre I don't know very well. But I do count the Piano Concerto In A Minor Op. 54 as one of my favorite (top five, certainly) piano concertos. And maybe even my top favorite!

I've tried on a lot of the music of Malcolm Arnold and have at least a dozen discs of such in my collection, but I never warmed to anything except the Symphony No. 3 which is simply a masterpiece and one of my favorite 20th century works. I've listened to it dozens of times and am always happy to return for a revisit.

Too, I've never found much of interest in the music of Benjamin Britten, but I do love the _Simple Symphony_, a simply superb piece of music.

If it wasn't for his Third Symphony, which I often consider "the great American symphony" (or at least a strong contender), I would probably not listen to much of Roy Harris, even though, again, I have quite a collection of his music on my shelves. I honestly do not recall returning to any other Roy Harris work after a first hearing aside from the Third Symphony, to which I listen maybe two of three times a year.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There are the usual one hit wonders - the first Bruch violin concerto and the like - but usually if I love a piece I will try to go deeper into that composer's works even if the gap between the first loved piece and the rest was ten or twenty years. There are some composers - Shostakovich is one - who I only love a few (maybe ten or fifteen) works and am not that keen on the rest even though I know most of their major works.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Orff - Carmina Burana
> 
> Still like it a lot after all these years. I've recently tried a handful of other Orff CD's (courtesy of our library), but did not like them at all.


Might have to make this my choice and an easy one as Orff is not exactly known for his output. I have many versions---still like my first exposure, Chicago-Levine,,and June Anderson as the soprano nails it.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The only Dvořák work that I've heard and loved is the Cello Concerto. I wouldn't call him a favorite at all. 

Górecki's Symphony No.3 is another good example. Haven't enjoyed any of his other music to date, but I LOVE the 3rd symphony. I suspect this may be a popular choice.

Blanking on other choices at the moment.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

Roger Sessions: The Black Maskers Orchestral Suite


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

flamencosketches said:


> The only Dvořák work that I've heard and loved is the Cello Concerto. I wouldn't call him a favorite at all.


Well, we need to fix this Dvořák-itus right now Try the Violin Concerto, Requiem, Piano Quintet No. 2, orchestral works like the Scherzo Capriccioso and Slavonic Dances, and last three symphonies. He's a top 10 composer for me not necessarily because of his profundity (though he definitely has that side) but because of his _fun_! He wrote vital, enhancing music of unfettered purity and vision, and I can always count on him to lift my spirits in a pinch.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Berio - Rendering
Delius - Florida Suite
Harris - Symphony #3
Zemlinksky - Die Seejungfrau


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> The only Dvořák work that I've heard and loved is the Cello Concerto. I wouldn't call him a favorite at all.
> 
> Górecki's Symphony No.3 is another good example. Haven't enjoyed any of his other music to date, but I LOVE the 3rd symphony. I suspect this may be a popular choice.
> 
> Blanking on other choices at the moment.


As far as Dvorak...I am assuming you have heard all the popular works. The string quartet no 12 American is worth a listen if you have not gotten there. Ranks high on the TL SQ lists


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm not very fond of Debussy, but I find the Toccata from his Pour le piano listenable.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Some are these:

Schönberg - Gurrelieder, Verklärte Nacht, String Quartet No. 1
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Chopin - Heroic Polonaise
Schumann - Symphony No. 2, Piano Quintet, Piano Quartet


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

robin4 said:


> Roger Sessions: The Black Maskers Orchestral Suite


Wow! Now there's something to talk about. I tried for decades to appreciate Sessions' symphonies - they are tough nuts to crack and impossible to love. But the Black Maskers Suite is wonderful - thanks to Howard Hanson for making it available. Will Sessions ever get his due? Does he deserve it?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Becca said:


> Berio - Rendering
> Delius - Florida Suite
> Harris - Symphony #3
> Zemlinksky - Die Seejungfrau


The Delius, yes. That makes great sense. I for a long while have not favored the music of Delius, and though I have several discs worth in my collection I never listen to them. I don't recall the last time I actually put one on the turntable or popped it into the CD deck. Yet, I know that a few times during casual radio listening, say as I drive the ol' Jeep around, a piece has continued to catch my interest and it's announced at the finish by the radio commentator as the Delius _Florida Suite_.

Too, I note you made the same connection with Roy Harris that have I.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Michael TIPPETT: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)

I have a moderate liking for a few of the composer's other works, but Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli is my one and only favorite Tippett work. As its title might suggest, it's neo-Baroque in character and pseudo-concerto grosso in constitution, scored for a concertino (two violins & cello) and double string orchestra, with one orchestra assuming the role of "concerto grosso," the other "concerto terzo" (a group of strings that take the place of a harpsichord continuo). Tippett takes two contrasting motifs-one reflective, one lively-from Corelli's Concerto grosso in F major, Op. 6, No. 2, and puts them through all manner of fanciful variation and manipulation. The work builds to a first fugue climax, gradually becoming more layered and dense along the way, then it relaxes a bit before building to another even grander second fugue climax, this one based on a Bach organ fugue, itself based on a theme of Corelli-very nice. The work finally eases into a serene, pastoral closing that remains, nevertheless, quite rich and complex.





 :: Marriner/ASMF [Argo '70]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I posted Orff, but he was arguably a one hit wonder. I thought of a more striking example: Verdi's Requiem (I don't like his operas, even though I like the ones by Bellini, Donizetti and Puccini - go figure).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

La Mer - Debussy

phenomenal work - dont much listen to any other Debussy.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I loathe Benjamin Britten's music, but I will confess I do actually like his Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings......


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Perhaps a more striking example for me would be Tchaikovsky. His music doesn't repulse me or anything, I just find the majority of it pleasant and palatable with no real standouts (except for the violin and piano concerti, which rank among my most hated works). But the 6th Symphony is definitely one of my top 10 symphonies. An all-around magnificent piece of music.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Dirge said:


> Michael TIPPETT: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
> 
> I have a moderate liking for a few of the composer's other works, but Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli is my one and only favorite Tippett work. As its title might suggest, it's neo-Baroque in character and pseudo-concerto grosso in constitution, scored for a concertino (two violins & cello) and double string orchestra, with one orchestra assuming the role of "concerto grosso," the other "concerto terzo" (a group of strings that take the place of a harpsichord continuo). Tippett takes two contrasting motifs-one reflective, one lively-from Corelli's Concerto grosso in F major, Op. 6, No. 2, and puts them through all manner of fanciful variation and manipulation. The work builds to a first fugue climax, gradually becoming more layered and dense along the way, then it relaxes a bit before building to another even grander second fugue climax, this one based on a Bach organ fugue, itself based on a theme of Corelli-very nice. The work finally eases into a serene, pastoral closing that remains, nevertheless, quite rich and complex.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, that piece is absolutely Tippett for people who don't realise they like Tippett's music. I love it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

And, if you will excuse a second post in quick succession, I'm no great lover of Stravinsky's music (don't judge me!). However, his Firebird and Petrushka suites are brilliant.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Perhaps a more striking example for me would be Tchaikovsky. His music doesn't repulse me or anything, I just find the majority of it pleasant and palatable with no real standouts (except for the violin and piano concerti, which rank among my most hated works). But the 6th Symphony is definitely one of my top 10 symphonies. An all-around magnificent piece of music.


Very happy to back you up on the Tchaikovsky 1st Piano Concerto. The first movement is one of the most boring waffly pieces I know. Fell in loathe with it on first hearing, never been able to summon up a change of heart.

A great old warhorse that should have been sent to the knacker's yard eons ago!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> Very happy to back you up on the Tchaikovsky 1st Piano Concerto. The first movement is one of the most boring waffly pieces I know. Fell in loathe with it on first hearing, never been able to summon up a change of heart.
> 
> A great old warhorse that should have been sent to the knacker's yard eons ago!!


The opening theme, I must admit, can be thrilling in a good performance. But why the _heck_ doesn't he do anything else with it? That's downright silly. The rest of the concerto I just find an insufferable, interminable cistern of empty virtuosity. I may have to try to suck it up and hear the legendary Van Cliburn recording someday, just to see if it's redeemable. I hate the Violin Concerto even more, though...the theme of the last movement makes me want to scream. Sorry, I usually don't talk this way about music, but I seriously don't know if I have such strong negative feelings about anything else as these two compositions. We all have our things To balance that out, I'll say that I think his often-maligned Piano Trio is actually really good. Bombastic, yes, but a whole lot of fun. But if you haven't heard his Orchestral Suites, that's where I think some of his most delightful stuff can be found!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I got to know those Suites a lot better through Neville Marriner's loving accounts with his Stuttgart orchestra. Very fine pieces, and I agree with your diagnosis! I do like Tchaikovsky (prefer No.4 to the Pathetique myself) and my objections to the Violin Concerto are more muted than yours, but we're at one with the Piano Concerto!!

Now which other sacred cows can we ruthlessly slaughter next? :devil:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Prokofiev's first symphony
Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht


----------



## lele23 (Sep 1, 2016)

Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Britten-War Requiem
Shostakovich- Symphony no.11
Schoenberg- Verklaerte Nacht, String Quartet in D
Bax-Tintagel
Sibelius-Tapiola
Verdi-Requiem
Milhaud- Scaramouche


----------

